# 400W super lemon haze. from start to harvest(today)



## jungobo (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi guys. 
my first vertical attempt took off.

VSCROG around a 400W bare bulb.
3 super lemon haze females.
a secret jardin tent.
GHE Nutritions.

here is my set up


----------



## jungobo (Feb 4, 2012)

more:


----------



## jungobo (Feb 4, 2012)

so, harvest is today after almost 10 weeks of flowering. ill post some harvest pictures later on.


----------



## TheHaze (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice, those buds looks really good. That setup looks like the best way to grow some haze for sure.


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 4, 2012)

Arent the plants supposed to be on the opposite side as the bulb?


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm about to set up my first vertical bare bulb for the first time, after years of growing horizontal with reflector. But your bulb is so high up, which kind of miss the point of vertical doesn't it? (A bulb puts out very little light out the tip, it's almost like you could have used a parabolic reflector. Is the high placement (in some images at least) because of the heat? Great grow, just asking as I'm about to try this myself.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Feb 5, 2012)

tell us the yeild !


----------



## BudBeast (Feb 5, 2012)

Your a lucky Guy!


----------



## jungobo (Feb 5, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> Arent the plants supposed to be on the opposite side as the bulb?


i dont think so. when you have 1 bulb, the plants should circle it.



OldGrowAddict said:


> I'm about to set up my first vertical bare bulb for the first time, after years of growing horizontal with reflector. But your bulb is so high up, which kind of miss the point of vertical doesn't it? (A bulb puts out very little light out the tip, it's almost like you could have used a parabolic reflector. Is the high placement (in some images at least) because of the heat? Great grow, just asking as I'm about to try this myself.


i think that you are refering to the pictures that i took during the veging period. 
i topped the plants and wanted them to stretch alittle bit so the bulb bottom part was at the top of the plants during veg. 
when the stretch was over the bulb was exactly in the middle of the plant.

about the yield, i can only guess. it will be anywhere between 200-300 G. it took me hours to trim the first plant last night, i still have 2 to go .


----------



## jungobo (Feb 17, 2012)

so, we need to sum things up here.

this was my first vertical attempt,for me, thats the way to do it.

as for yeild, the buds are in jars and now that they are curing i can say that i got somthing like 250G of nice SLH buds.

the SLH strain is not a great producer and i only took it to 68 days, i guess i could have yeilded more but then again, good result for me.


the smoke is really great, i love it.
the high is mainly in the head and very energetic. 
i can smoke it all day long. 

that was a great round for me, ill wait untill next year to try it again.
thanks for watching


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

chronic buds man


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 17, 2012)

nice thread mate im subbed...


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think you missed my point. The screen is supposed to be in between the plants and the bulb but nice grow anyway obviously.


----------



## onlybuilt4 (Feb 17, 2012)

bigv1976 said:


> I think you missed my point. The screen is supposed to be in between the plants and the bulb but nice grow anyway obviously.


Anchoring the plants to the screen behind them is a much better way to go. Try a few more runs and you'll probably notice the same thing.

Very nice grow, OP, keep it up!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

That looked to be a pretty good outcome!


----------



## physicx (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome buds!


----------



## kermit2692 (Apr 1, 2012)

idk why it would make sense to put the screens in between the light source and the plant anyway...just weave the tops where you want them....i think this way would be better


----------



## po'thead (Apr 8, 2012)

super lemon haze is my favorite strain, I harvested some around christmas of 2010 and it was great, I got a hair under 12 oz from one plant under a 400w hps. I haven't come close to that weight since. Definitely the stinkiest pot i've ever had, and it got me so high. It's on my list of future strains in my garden, the only thing i'm going to do different is I will keep a mother for sure.


----------



## kingruar (Apr 9, 2012)

po'thead said:


> super lemon haze is my favorite strain, I harvested some around christmas of 2010 and it was great, I got a hair under 12 oz from one plant under a 400w hps. I haven't come close to that weight since. Definitely the stinkiest pot i've ever had, and it got me so high. It's on my list of future strains in my garden, the only thing i'm going to do different is I will keep a mother for sure.


Wow 12oz, thats great!
so that was 400w on a vertical grow? what size tent? how many plants?
I want to do one, just finding out what size and situations people are growing in.


----------



## po'thead (Apr 10, 2012)

kingruar said:


> Wow 12oz, thats great!
> so that was 400w on a vertical grow? what size tent? how many plants?
> I want to do one, just finding out what size and situations people are growing in.


 It wasn't vertical, I just vegged it for several months and tied all the branches down when i went to 12/12. it was one plant and no tent, it was in my spare bathroom.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 10, 2012)

The plants should have been on the other side of the screen so the backs of the plants would be trained to grow through the screen and get as much light as the fronts. What your doing is like growing a ScrOG and training the buds to go under the screen. It doesnt make any sense.

Loose the screen and they would grow the same anyways. Thats why this is never done like that. You would get WAY BETTER results, with all tops growing through the screen if you trained them like aVertical ScrOG. The other side of the plants bottom branch would now be closer to the light and would be a top and grow a nice cola instead of airy popcorn. The plants will still be growing around the bulb. Just now all the sides of the plant has equal light intensity. 

Im telling you! You will double your yield if you listen to us.


----------



## kingruar (Apr 25, 2012)

\what size was that tent?


----------



## Nug of War (Apr 25, 2012)

would it be just as essential for the yield to put tomato cages in each of the pots during flower? instead of the cage around the peremeter.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 25, 2012)

Dude, running a single bare bulb is pointless.
Think about it long enough and you'll come to the conclusion that it has no advantages over all other set ups (but many disadvantages).

It isn't really your first attempt at bare bulb growing, it's your first attempt at growing without a reflector.
Bare bulbs are used when you want large yields from small plant numbers. You grow say, 8 foot trees in big 50litre pots with 1000w bulbs hanging round the room at a mid point (thus virtually eliminating popcorn). 

Like this.


That's bare bulb growing, for giving you nice big 20oz plants.


Doing something like this.......
View attachment 2139067

.....is a futile act and absolutely defeats the object of going bare in the first place. 
SCROG is flat for a reason, when you learn why you'll understand.


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 28, 2012)

^^^ hes right man.. wasting time and energy.. but props to trying something new.


----------



## urbangroop (Apr 29, 2012)

I wouldnt agree Id say scrog combined with vertical grow is the best of both worlds. and have plants surrounding a vertical scrog when done right[ scrog inbetween light and tree] just means that the plants can take more advantage of the light since only the tops are allowed through the screen. without a scrog plants dont get as much light.


----------



## urbangroop (Apr 29, 2012)

heres a great example! https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/476391-jackberry-ladies-seed-vertical-scrog.html


----------



## HinduWiff (May 1, 2012)

ill just stick to what i know


----------



## OldGrowAddict (May 3, 2012)

@The Yourshire Man:
_"Dude, running a single bare bulb is pointless."_
Why is that?
I'm about to do exactly that, and as long as the HID-bulb penetrates all of the plants - the yield should be great.

I'm not growing large-scale as you, I'm simply using a single 250W HPS to keep myself with pot. Done it for years, but never tried vertical - which is why I would love to hear why a single bulb is pointless.


----------



## Geezy101 (May 14, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Dude, running a single bare bulb is pointless.
> Think about it long enough and you'll come to the conclusion that it has no advantages over all other set ups (but many disadvantages).
> 
> It isn't really your first attempt at bare bulb growing, it's your first attempt at growing without a reflector.
> ...




i ran the same setup aside from the cages around the side. just a straight 400w bare bulb hung vertically in a 4x4 tent. i yielded just under 6 oz from 3 autoflower plants. when it says right on the seed pack yield = 25g per plant. the 1 plant i got 62g, the others 52g, 41g. so i dont see how it would be pointless. my zigzags would def say different.


----------



## thetremmer (May 21, 2012)

awesome grow either way, awesome job for thinking out of the box and actually having the balls to try something different. Props to you!!


----------

